# Topics > Risk of AI > War and weapons >  “Visualizing the Tactical Ground Battlefield in the Year 2050”, report, June 2015, US Army Research Laboratory,

## Airicist

“Visualizing the Tactical Ground Battlefield in the Year 2050”

by Alexander Kott, David Alberts, Amy Zalman,
Paulo Shakarian, Fernando Maymi, Cliff Wang, and Gang Qu

June 2015

US Army Research Laboratory

----------


## Airicist

Article "In The War of 2050, The Robots Call The Shots"

by Patrick Tucker
July 22, 2015

----------

